# Class presentations and public speaking



## Bendemeer (Jan 19, 2006)

I suffer complete panic attacks when asked to do any sort of public speaking. I die when even asked to say my name on the first day of class. I actually walked out of a class (& then dropped the course) because on the 1st day the professor said, "Well . . let's go around the room and state your name & then I'll ask a question of each of you." My heart began pounding out of my chest & I began shaking all over, (even though I was seated), so I got up and walked out as fast as I could & never went back. 
Now, I have started a new course - the 1st night I had to take a Xanax to just go to it because I suspected (& was right) that we would have to do some sort of introduction. I got through it, though, I was definitely (even after taking the pill) the most noticably nervous one in the class - the whole time I was speaking, I looked at my notebook. To top that, the professor announced that we will have to do a 15 minutes presentation in about a month. I feel sick ! This is an upper level class that a lot of people going for the MBA's have to take, so there's lots of super confident people in suits who are already quite successful, in their own right. I am scared to death. I really don't want to quit this class . . I feel that it would be good for me to have to do this but I just don't know if I can. I can't get this off of my mind . . it's all I think about . . it feels like impending doom.


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2003)

Ive done the same thing, I dont know what Im going to do either.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i know how you feel. i hate it when prof ask you to introduce yourself to the class on the first day. I never know what to say besides my name, major, and where i'm from. When i'm doing that i can't look my classmates or the prof, i usually look around the room and above their heads or something. Thankfully, this semester all my classes are pretty big so no introduction, yay. 

I can't even image having to make a 15 minute presentation in front of confident people. The public speaking class i took was an undergrad one and everyone was nervous which made me feel better. at least i wasn't the only one who hated public speaking 

good luck in that class. it's really hard but i'm sure you can do it


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I avoided them for so long and those class introductions and presentations makes my heart pound out of my chest
I still have a few years of school left to get my bachelors degree and looking through the syllabis for my upper division courses, there's a project presentation in almost every class


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a ten minute presentation to do for my history class. Terrific.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Well done for making it through this introduction. I definitely know how hard it can be!!  I get extremely nervous doing speeches as well (I start shaking, my heart beats really fast and I start going into a cold sweat). The worst is when I actually get up infront of everyone I can usually rely on my face going bright red. When I was in High School we had to do a couple of speeches every year and I completely dreaded doing them, especially since everyone else was always so confident.

When I started college last year I had to do introductions for each class (I also hate doing them).I usually say my name, where I'm from and state a couple of my hobbies. I keep it as brief as I can, and I'm so relieved when it's all over.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

God, those introductions are almost as bad as presentations. Well, maybe not. But the way I get nervous right before it's my turn to introduce myself is the same way I get nervous before a presentation. My hands turn cold and sweaty, my heart pounds really hard, my legs go weak, and I'm unable to focus on anything else. Just thinking about it is making my hands sweaty right now. 

Whenever the professors announce something like, "Okay, let's go around the room and introduce ourselves," my heart just drops and the first thing that goes through my mind is how I can get myself out of there. Of course, they're always unrealistic so I always end up having to do it and going through torture. I don't have the guts to walk out of the room because I know I'll have to go back there the next time. Besides, it would be so much worse if the professor called after me while I was walking out and it would bring me just what I didn't want--more attention on me.

Arghh.. I really hate those first-day introductions. What's the point.. no one ever remembers each other's names anyway.


----------



## stickdude (Dec 20, 2004)

this is a reason why i don't really want to go to college (i'm 19). i dread presentations, its my greatest fear. my senior high school year, i had an english class where we would go around the room and take turns reading out loud from a book. i would even go into a panic when this happend. i wish it wasn't such a big deal for me.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

The introductions make me really nervous as well. I started classes this week, and one teacher out of four made us introduce ourselves (I expected more). I have been taking Klonopin before every class. Even with it I was really nervous giving my intro. It's kind of a blur now. I was pretty nervous but made it through. In this same class we have to give a presentation. I saw it on the syllabus and started having heart palpitations. Then the teacher said that the presentations would consist of five people per group and we would do a skit. So I figure I can manage that. I'm sure it won't be easy, but it will be a good chance to work with classmates. The topic we are doing our skits on is stds and methods of birth control (it's a health class). Talk about an ice breaker! Our teacher then went on to say, "last semester one person came in to class dressed like a huge condom, and another like a big pill". We picked our groups and the one girl in my group said she was nervous about the presentation, and I told her I was as well... so it's nice to know you aren't the only one. 

In my World Lit class my teacher has the class doing presentations. I started getting heart palpitations and almost started crying in class. It's a required class for my major, so I didn't want to just drop it. And there's no way I want to do a single person presentation. I'm like you... I don't get nervous just at the time... I will have insomnia for months and feel sick. I knew I was going to have to talk to my teacher and tell her the situation. I've never talked to a teacher about this problem before. When I was at community college I would drop a class if there was a presentation, or I just wouldn't show up for it or say I wasn't prepared (which then made me feel bad about myself, and bad that the teacher now thought I was irresponsible). So I waited till everyone left the room. The teacher looked at me when there was still one other person in the room. I said to her that I had an issue concerning the class that I wanted to talk to her privately about. Then when the other person in the room left I started to talk with her. I just flat out told her that I have social anxiety disorder, and it makes me really panicked to do presentations. Then I asked if there was an alternate assignment I could do instead of taking a zero. She was really nice about it! She said that she wouldn't give me a zero, and she doesn't want me to be apprehensive about the class. So she was really willing to work something out with me and seemed sympathetic, and took me seriously. I thanked her twice  I feel really embarrassed that I had to talk to her about this and I'll be the only one in the class not doing a presentation, but it seems like the better alternative. I also said to her that I'm generally a good student, but that this is an area I struggle in.


----------



## Bendemeer (Jan 19, 2006)

*What meds has anyone here tried for this?*

Several years ago, (after my 1st panic attack w/ public speaking), my Dr prescribed Propranolol for me . . . I used it several months later to give a presentation and it worked fairly well . . I still dreaded doing the presentation and mentally felt kinda sick about it, but when my turn came, my heart rythyms stayed normal and there was no dreaded shaking all over, (for me this is the most humiliating thing because it's not something I can hide). My Dr only gave me a small quantity assuming that I didn't have to do these types of things often, which is correct. The problem that I encountered was the unexpected times . . when I was impromptu asked to read a Bible passage at a round table discussion . . when the teacher asks for introductions or says "Let's go around the room and each read a stanza of this poem". My heart immediately begins pounding so hard my chest hurts and I begin trembling all over. The worst part is that I can't help but notice the stares of people with confused looks that can't figure out what is going on with me. I have responded to these situations by either 1) saying "I'd rather not" (as in the case of the bible verse reading 2) avoiding any situation that might be like this 3) fleeing.
I have simply gotten up and walked out . . my fight or flee response is sooo strong . . I almost do it before I realize it. Anyway, my current Dr. doesn't like Propranolol . . she chose to give me Xanax instead - I tried it during 1 class and did not like it. It made me fuzzy brained. I really liked the Propranolol, although it doesn't cover those impromptu moments - I have to take it 45 min or so before needed. My Dr really wants me to start on Zoloft. She says the whole problem is that my serotonin level is off. I am very resistive to it because it is a long term mind-altering med. I am a very self-disciplined, strong willed person in all other aspects of my life and I really want to overcome this- not just treat it. I feel like if I take Zoloft I'll be succumbing instead of overcoming. I am scheduled for a 4 part series of hypnosis at the end of the month. I am also planning to join Toastmasters (if I can find an active chapter in my rural area). I am also registered for a 1 evening Public Speaking class. I do believe in desensitization and want to force myself to face this uncomfortable enemy within me. Anyway - what meds have you tried for this?

_"You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop and look fear in the face. You are able to say to yourself, 'I lived through this horror. I can take the next thing that comes along.' . . . . You must do the thing you think you cannot do."

--Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: What meds has anyone here tried for this?*



Bendemeer said:


> Several years ago, (after my 1st panic attack w/ public speaking), my Dr prescribed Propranolol for me . . . I used it several months later to give a presentation and it worked fairly well . . I still dreaded doing the presentation and mentally felt kinda sick about it, but when my turn came, my heart rythyms stayed normal and there was no dreaded shaking all over, (for me this is the most humiliating thing because it's not something I can hide).


Wow! Did it really help you that much? Do you know what dose you were taking? My psychiatrist has wanted me to try this drug for presentations. I told him if I did a group presentation I would give it a try. He really seemed to think it would help me a lot, and I'll believe it... if it actually does. I think my problem also is that my heart starts pounding and then I start sweating and shaking and then I start getting dizzy. Reading this gives me a little hope.

That sounds bad that your new doctor won't give you another prescription for this med, especially since it's only on an as needed basis. I've been on ssris and benzo tranquilizers, and it helps a lot, but just doesn't cut it when it comes to presentations. One time I was SOOO sedated from taking xanax hours and hours before a presentation, and I was still REALLY nervous and my speech was slow. The positive is that I knew I wouldn't have a full out panick attack (if I remembered to speak haha). I told my doctor that even the benzos don't work strong enough for the presentations, and he shook his head and said that Propranolol was different. He said he has had people just as phobic as me try it, and then not have problems doing presentations. And I think you can take it in conjunction with a benzo? (xanax, klonopin, etc). I see my doctor if February, so I'll speak with him about it again.

My suggestion to you would be to see another doctor about Propranolol. I had a general doctor strongly suggest it to me as well.

As for Zoloft, out of all the drugs that I've tried, it's helped me a lot. It really kind of helps me with my anxiety in a baseline way. My anxiety seems to be decreased across the board. I have generalized anxiety disorder as well. I am still taking Klonopin before class, but I am way better off on Zoloft. I feel way more outgoing and I feel more optimistic about things... so it even helps me to bounce back a bit better from those rough social situations.

Zoloft isn't mind altering in the sense that illegal drugs are. Some people have bad reactions to ssri antidepressants, but most don't. I don't feel "mind altered". I just feel less anxious and in a better mood. I guess a lot of people have issues standing in front of trying different meds. It's really your decision. I think for a lot of us here, we just got tired of suffering, and if a med can help us live more normal lives, then there's nothing wrong with it.

If you have anymore to say on your experiences with Propranolol, I'd be very interested to hear. Good luck with every thing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

In my Sociology class we have to do a 1 hour.. yes a whole ****ing hour.. group presentation for a final. Not to mention it's all group work and discussions.. was pretty much in tears the whole class. Guess what class I'm dropping?! Every semester there's a class with too much group work or presentations so I have to drop. Have no idea how I'm going to get through the gen ed classes at this point.. running out of classes to try.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You guys are lucky your doctors even prescribe stuff like Xanax, Klonopin, Propanolol, etc. Mine won't touch that stuff.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I just survived a scare today as well. One of my profs decided that we're all to write a term paper in his class. His original idea was to have us do a presentation in front of the class, but he said there's too many of us to do that. I'll gladly take the term paper....solo presentations are just something that I wasn't built for. You wouldn't believe how nervous I got from having to do them in high school. How I got through them, I'll never know. Anyway, I've been lucky in that, in university, I've never had to do any. Not a single one.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

That's great Zephyr! I think my school might be big on presentations since the class sizes are small... which means I'll have to talk to teachers. Group presentations I'll do (although it's still agony). Solo ones I won't. 

mserychic - Was this an intro sociology class? Holy smokes! A whole hour? How many people per group was it going to be?


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> You wouldn't believe how nervous I got from having to do them in high school. How I got through them, I'll never know.


Same!  I was called up in Geography class to do a group presentation once, but I didn't know we were going to be asked to do this. When it came my time to talk infront of the class my mind went completely blank and I couldn't think of anything to say! It was so embarrasing (and everyone knew I was completely nervous).


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

In high school I had to read a poem in front of the class in my creative writing class. I got really nervous... and as I was walking back to my seat... this one guy pointed it out (and not in a very nice way)... it totally made me feel worse. And in my english I class in college I skipped the one presentation and just told my teacher I wasn't prepared. Then on the last day we had to read out loud our mock letter that she had us write. I could of skipped that last day of class, but then I thought it would be obvious that I skipped out on the presentation because I was scared. But then I go to read my letter and I totally start shaking. My voice was cracking, and I actually started choking on my words and like I just couldn't even get words out for a little bit. It was a traumatic experience. So no... I won't do solo presentations. I've had some good experiences when I was younger, but I've also had bad experiences... and it just stresses me out too much. Sometimes I feel like even other people with social anxiety don't understand that, because not everyone with social anxiety has a public speaking phobia... or at least not as bad as I do.


----------



## Bendemeer (Jan 19, 2006)

*More on meds . .*



> "Wow! Did it really help you that much? Do you know what dose you were taking? "


Actually, it did really help. My previous Dr prescribed a 10mg pill and said to try anywhere from 1/2 tablet to 2 tablets. It's been a while, but I think I took 2 tablets on the day I gave the solo presentation. From time to time, since then, I have taken anywhere from 1/2 to 1 tablet if I anticipated a situation where I might have to speak in a group. My main problem with this drug is that I have encountered several situations that I hadn't anticipated any public speaking, therefore didn't take the pill, and then I completely fall apart! I think it may actually be exacerbated by my psychological dependency on Propranolol (meaning - that my 1st reaction is a panicky "Oh my God. I didn't take my meds - I can't do this without my meds!"). This is why my current Dr wants me to take Zoloft . . she said it would even out my anxiety all the time, not just at certain moments. And actually my Dr isn't refusing to prescribe Propranolol, infact I called her yesterday & she did call me in a 20mg prescription), she just isn't an advocate of it . . she said it is a powerful drug and if taken incorrectly can actually put you into cardiac arrest. I have to say, from my experience, I would recommend it to anyone as a short term measure to get through any planned presentation or performance. However, I do agree with my Dr that I need to find a better, more long term solution. I am reading every book I can get on the subject, and working hard on trying to change my thinking since I know that is where the problem actually lies - that I perceive danger in a situation where there is logically no danger. I am, by nature, a person who doesn't believe in "taking a pill" for every health situation. . . I am pro natural foods, remedies and holistic treatments. I also believe in hard work . . I am willing to do whatever I have to do to overcome this . . . however  . . having said all that, the powerless feeling that I have experienced over this problem scares me . . which helps feed the problem, of course. Because of this, I am actually considering taking Zoloft. My friends and my family are not supportive of this . . they all kinda share my "tackling the problem, not popping a pill for it" kinda attitude. One friend in particular who has a pharmacology background really begs me not to try it , but none of them have every experienced this or know 1st hand how bad it feels. Reading the experiences here with Zoloft makes me really consider it . . this is exactly what my Dr is telling me it will do - just reduce my overall level of anxiety which is appealing. I am normally a fairly confident person . . I don't have a problem speaking w/ strangers or chatting with people at a party although I am introverted and tend to be overall fairly quiet - but I am fine with that. It's just this public speaking, being the center of attention thing that I die under and the anxiety related to that is beginning to bleed into daily life . . I spend way too much time thinking about it/worrying about it.

Aughhh . . . I just wish that I had never experienced this fear in the 1st place! . . then I wouldn't know how scarey it really can be. 
It makes me feel good, though, to read everyone's stories here. . .


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow that sounds great that Propanolol can help so much. And the way my doctor wants to give it to me is just for that.... just for presentations for school. So it would be something I took very rarely.

I tried all kinds of different stuff before I got treatment... yoga, natural remedies, meditation, "roughing it out".... and in years time I was suicidal and couldn't leave the house without a panic attack in fear of social interaction. I started meds and did therapy, and the therapy alone wasn't enough for me. So I feel like trying medication really saved me and gave me a better quality of life I nevre knew, because I suffered for so many year. 

I'm really sorry to hear that your friends and family aren't supportive. They don't know how it is to live with this disorder. People often just don't understand, and sometimes I don't even feel understood by other people with this disorder who might not suffer in some areas as badly as I do. I get me with resistance from my mom as well. She doesn't like that I take benzo tranquilizers. But she will read into every horror story in the world, so it's to be expected. I think people get all kinds of crazy ideas about ssri antidepressants. Usually I read worse case scenarios on the net. But all the people I've known in person that have taken them have done well on them, and had some of the usual side effects that were to be expected. My feeling about meds like ssri antidepressants is that you can always give it a try. If you try it and don't like it, than you can taper off and stop taking it. You don't have to commit to it for the rest of your life, and you never know if you don't give it a try. 

Good luck with whatever you try either way.


----------



## vane781 (Apr 5, 2016)

When I first went to college I was 19 and of course we had to present our selfs and i stuttered I was so nervous. I started at 19 cause I was that nervous to go right after highschool... well that was the first day. Then we were told we were going to have to give a presentation about our goals that we want to gain this semester in 4 days after our first day. Since we were told that.. that's all I was thinking about the whole time. I suffer from anxiety on a daily basis i cant even drive because i get too nervous. So when I have to public speak/ do presentations it just gets so much worse my heart raises, I have shortness of breath, I start to feel dizzy. I pretty much feel like I'm about to faint. I finished my project in a day I've always been good on finishing things fast and taking test but when It comes to public speaking I fail miserably. I practiced for like three days in front of the mirror but that day in class when I had to go .. oh god I just embarrased my self. I was trying to speak but since I get so nervous and my anxiety goes so bad I tend to squeeze my stomach if you know what I mean like when you flex your stomach. Which then I have a hard time breathing and I'm pretty sure everyone in that room saw everything I felt. That I was having a hard time breathing and probably that I looked like I was about to faint. Nobody else in the class even looked nervous everyone was so comfortable and confident uo their which made me feel even worse. Then I checked the villages and we had another presentation that month. I couldn't go through that again. I dropped out of college in two weeks. I'm completely embarrassed of my self that I can't just fo it like other people. I know I can be successful like I said I finish my work fast I'm good at exams. I feel like public speaking is what is stopping me from being successful. Im 21 and havent gone back. And nobody understand me everyone thinks I'm being lazy and just don't want to go back to college. Which is do not true.


----------

